# Leonard Bernstein the Composer



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Simple question, what do you think about Leonard Bernstein's own music?

EDIT: Should've put this into the Classical Discussion thread. Can it be moved?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

His music seems to have a really theatrical and dramatic feel. I've listened to a number of his works, and I especially like his _On the Waterfront suite_, the _Chichester Psalms_, _Fancy Free_ ballet and his _Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish." _ I look forward to getting his_ Mass_ at some stage, which is (from what I've heard) basically a musical about a mass, rather than an actual "mass" in the conventional sense. I know often people make criticisms that his music remained "tonal" and somewhat "conservative," but who cares? Not everyone sounds (or wants to sound) like Schoenberg. I think his music is pretty good, although I also like "atonal" music. Everything's up for grabs, really...


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Andre said:


> His music seems to have a really theatrical and dramatic feel. I've listened to a number of his works, and I especially like his _On the Waterfront suite_, the _Chichester Psalms_, _Fancy Free_ ballet and his _Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish." _ I look forward to getting his_ Mass_ at some stage, which is (from what I've heard) basically a musical about a mass, rather than an actual "mass" in the conventional sense. I know often people make criticisms that his music remained "tonal" and somewhat "conservative," but who cares? Not everyone sounds (or wants to sound) like Schoenberg. I think his music is pretty good, although I also like "atonal" music. Everything's up for grabs, really...


The Mass is dated in many respects, but in spite of all that, its still one hell of a ride. The original recording with Bernstein conducting is a great place to start-- but I'm really keen on getting *Jarvi's *recording (I've downloaded two excerpts of his recording and I'm impressed).

I first heard it on cassette, loaned out from a library-- but with no liner notes or context. I was a teenager at the time, and expecting to hear a "real" mass-- the cassettes had no liner notes or anything so I had no idea what I was getting into. I was horrified hearing the Kyrie-- a pompous march-like tune with whistling, kazoos and scat singing! LOL It took me a couple more years to realise what he was trying to do. By the time you get to the anguished, desperate and demanding Agnus Dei, its really emotionally crushing.

A strong melodic line was definitely Bernstein forte, and he loved to integrate various styles of music in his pieces (sometimes to a fault). The Mass is a mix of all kinds of imaginable music (including some atonal sections.


----------

